# Hurricane Irene - Central Check In



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I know we already have a number of threads going but thought I start one giving all who are in the path of Hurricane Irene a central place to check in to. So for those of you who have already been hit, those being hit now, and those to be hit tomorrow, if you have a way to check in would you please post here letting us know that you are safe? Prayers are being sent to all who were, are, and will soon be in the midst of this hurricane. rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks, Mary. To be honest, I've been so inundated today with every channel, non stop about Irene, that I just wish it was over already! Don't misunderstand, it's not like I'm looking forward to it - I just want it OVER!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I feel the same way, Linda. I've spoken with friends from all around the country today reassuring them that I'm as prepared as one can be ... and reminding them that we've survived hurricanes in the past. I'm not at all taking a cavalier attitude, it's just that while I don't know the outcome, I do know what to expect. Please don't send tornadoes or wildfires this way though because then I'd be totally freaking out.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Completely agree here at the Jersey Shore. If this is another THIS TOO SHALL PASS, can we pullleeeezz get it over with already? Looks like we'll have the worst of Irene overnight.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Funny you should mention tornadoes, there is a tornado warning in several counties in NJ right now. I hope they don't surface and I sure hope they don't move north.

Me, too - about phone calls! My friend from South Beach keeps checking in on me, I think she's becoming my second mother, lol!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Mary - about tornadoes? Now NYC is under a tornado warning until 5 a.m.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You are all invited to come stay with me. The weather here is just boring...same thing day after day for 3 months now. You guys on the east coast are experiencing every nasty thing that the earth can dish out. I am so sorry for you...but seriously...anyone who wants a vacation in northern California...speak up now. I have two guest rooms...and I love nothing more than having "cumpny". MiMi loves nothing more than a new lap to luxuriate in. I am serious. You need or want a vacation, PM me. It may sound crazy, but we are all related, aren't we?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Rain just started but like everyone else has said, while I am glad people are getting prepared we have had storms before and those have been far worse than this. Stay dy everyone


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I will be checking up on you all periodically throughout the night through this thread. Stay Safe! Prayers sent. Let's get this thing over with!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

stay safe, I know many of us are praying,


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

We're okay so far, but the wind and the rain are pretty rough, and they say the worst is yet to come :blink:. Our power went in and out a few times, so I won't be surprised if it goes out. And, according to the news, my county is expected to have "catastrophic flooding". The worst thing, though, in my opinion, is the possibility of a tornado. The news said that the tornadoes will form, do damage, and go away in less than a minute. A message scrolled along the bottom of our local tv station that said, "If you see a tornado, call law enforcement." :smpullhair::smpullhair: So it's going to be a long night... and I'm sending out prayers that everyone stays safe tonight. I'll post an update later if I still have power.

Hugs and prayers.
Debbie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the update Debbie. Honestly I'm having trouble sleeping worrying about all of you out East. Are there tornado warnings in NY and NJ? What about MA and ME?

It sounds like Irene had lost strength and is technically more of a tropical storm but they are still keeping it at a category 1 for the remainder of the night. I'm hoping that report is accurate.

Wish others would report in...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Thanks for the update Debbie. Honestly I'm having trouble sleeping worrying about all of you out East. Are there tornado warnings in NY and NJ? What about MA and ME?
> 
> It sounds like Irene had lost strength and is technically more of a tropical storm but they are still keeping it at a category 1 for the remainder of the night. I'm hoping that report is accurate.
> 
> Wish others would report in...


Here Crystal and all, lost power over night. Who knows what is going on outside. Very heavy rain. In NJ.

It's 4:08 AM and wanted to check in.

Hope we here from others.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

We are in Western Queens (NYC) and so far it's rainy and a little windy but doesn't seem like anything out of the ordinary. The tornado warning for our area at 4am woke me up and now I can't seem to sleep. Happy to report that's the worst of our "damage" so far = bags under my eyes.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Glad ya'll have checked in. Sure will be glad to hear from the rest. Stay safe!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Stay safe everyone!! I'm checking in to see how everyone fared! Isn't the worst over for our NJ people......now NY, I will be glad it will be over for you and everyone is safe and can get back to normal!!!! I have put up with hurricanes all my life but I hope this is not a new normal for my upstate friends. Again, stay safe and check in......We care about you so much!!!:heart:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

stay safe ,praying for you .


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The worst is over where we live in Virginia. We still have a little rain and some wind ... but, it is supposed to be the very tail end of the hurricane. We are lucky that we still have power. Many in Virginia have not been so fortunate. 

There are a lot of downed trees. I just opened our blinds a little while ago ... and, thank God, our beautiful maple trees are still standing. 

I could hear the wind the most during the early morning hours. I can't believe how long last night and the early morning hours seemed to be ... it seemed like time would not move on. Like so many others here ... I just want it all to be over.

As I'm typing, I am watching CNN report the East River topping it's bank now ... starting to flood Battery Park ... although it's only under a foot. It's 8:15. I think I'm hearing though that it will not be near as bad as was predicted. Kerry, call if you need to talk. (Kerry and I were on the phone at one o'clock this morning)

I am concerned about the rest of you who decided to stay in the city. Sue? Linda? Who else decided to stay? I pray you are all okay. Please post if you can. I worry, Sue, when we don't hear from you ... you are always so good at keeping up with all the threads.

I'm praying for everyone on the East Coast. Pat, I'm trying to find the latest news for your area in NJ. Mary and Erin ... I'm thinking about you, too ... hoping that the hurricane will lost strength by the time it reaches your areas. 

We are supposed to see the sun come out here this afternoon. The rest of the day and next week are supposed to be sunny. I pray the same for all of you.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Knock on wood, so far it's been pretty tame, although we've been hit with rain. The forecasters now say that they eye of the storm is going to hit NYC in about an hour.

Marie - I'm glad it's over for you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Knock on wood, so far it's been pretty tame, although we've been hit with rain. The forecasters now say that they eye of the storm is going to hit NYC in about an hour.
> 
> Marie - I'm glad it's over for you.


(((((((( Thank you for checking in, Linda. ))))))))

It's not really over for me until it's over for all of our SM family. I just can't rest until I know all of you get through this okay, too.

Oh my goodness! The sun just came out here in Ashburn!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

So far so good here in MA. I slept like a baby through the night, so did the dogs. Raining but nothing out of the ordinary yet. Wind has started to pick up, trees are swaying but nothing scary yet. Lights flickered a minute ago so I figured I'd post now. Marie, happy to hear that your trees are still standing and your power is on. I spoke with Carina last night, they were fine in Maryland. Just spoke with Debbie; she's without power but still has a phone line and no damage yet. Pat, Sheil and the rest of our NJ friends, how's is going? Sue, Kerry, Linda, Liza, Kathy and all our NY friends, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you. Just spoke with Linda in RI; they still have power and no damage. Keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of our New England, NY and NJ friends. Please check in if you can.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We're fine. :smheat: Actually had a good night's sleep last night, I think because I was so exhausted from the anticipation all day. Had on the a/c so didn't hear the rain and wind that much. Manhattan, as expected, is doing fine (some water over seawall at Battery Park) but other boroughs, Long Island and NJ look like they've had massive flooding and damage. Ocean and bay breeched at Long Beach on Long Island Nearly a million without power in tri-state area. I think we'll get whacked by the back end of the storm in an hour or two which might surge more water into NYC waters. I think they're going to be going into areas and surveying damage all day but at this point seems like we did fairly well. It stayed a Category 1; didn't downgrade . Glad all are well so far.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> (((((((( Thank you for checking in, Linda. ))))))))
> 
> It's not really over for me until it's over for all of our SM family. I just can't rest until I know all of you get through this okay, too.
> 
> Oh my goodness! The sun just came out here in Ashburn!


Yep...what Marie said!!  I am in the same town, so my update is the same as hers! There was a lot of heavy rain and wind last night, but I slept through most of it...it's still raining this morning. The first thing I thought of when I woke up was our SM members in NYC/NJ...I hope everyone is safe!!! I think I've seen updates from almost everyone, between SM and FB...so I'm so glad they are safe and sound!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> Yep...what Marie said!!  I am in the same town, so my update is the same as hers! There was a lot of heavy rain and wind last night, but I slept through most of it...it's still raining this morning. The first thing I thought of when I woke up was our SM members in NYC/NJ...I hope everyone is safe!!! I think I've seen updates from almost everyone, between SM and FB...so I'm so glad they are safe and sound!


Glad you and Bailey are okay, Nida. 
Anyone hear from Tammy? I e-mailed her.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

It arrived here about three hours ago. Winds and rain but I'm not expecting much damage ad we spent the winter cutting down our dangerous trees!!! They say we should expect high winds throughout the day......


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a scary night here! Our power went out with a loud explosion at 3AM and it is still out. The center of our town is absolutely underwater and it will probably be a few days before we have power (thank goodness for 3g so that i can have internet access Lol). The wind is still blowing pretty hard here but the rain has stopped and we're all okay. I hope that everyone else is ok too! 

Hugs. Debbie


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm in Boston and the wind has just now started to really pick up. It has been raining since yesterday afternoon but no real wind until now. Not expecting anything too terrible though but we will stay inside all day just to be safe.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I know it's all moving up north and east now. Hoping to hear from Terry, Leslie, Ann, Mary and the rest of our friends in those areas and praying they'll be fine.


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

We weathered Irene pretty well too, right near Pat and LBI...lost a favorite tree that might be saved but never did lose power. Landlines are not working suddenly but were earlier? 

However, my daughter and her family were awakened about 1:30 am by 2 teenagers standing in 4' of water outside her home in Bridgewater, NJ (very flood prone area) yelling for them to evacuate. But how? Where? No car...no streets. Well, those boys piggybacked my 2 grands, dd took 30 lb. puppy, sil took bags and they walked to a neighbor's (friend's) house. She called us about 3am to say they were safe but most likely lost everything. These kids can't get a break, can hardly pay their mortgage.. I stayed awake the rest of the night, needless to say.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> We weathered Irene pretty well too, right near Pat and LBI...lost a favorite tree that might be saved but never did lose power. Landlines are not working suddenly but were earlier?
> 
> However, my daughter and her family were awakened about 1:30 am by 2 teenagers standing in 4' of water outside her home in Bridgewater, NJ (very flood prone area) yelling for them to evacuate. But how? Where? No car...no streets. Well, those boys piggybacked my 2 grands, dd took 30 lb. puppy, sil took bags and they walked to a neighbor's (friend's) house. She called us about 3am to say they were safe but most likely lost everything. These kids can't get a break, can hardly pay their mortgage.. I stayed awake the rest of the night, needless to say.


OMG - Sheil - how frightening. Thank goodness those teens woke them...and then carried the kids to safety. they're heroes to me. I'm so sorry that they've been so devastated by the flooding but thank God the entire family is alright.That's what really matters. Let us know how they do when they go back.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks to everyone that's checked in. Glad that it wasn't as bad as expected and you're safe.

Sheil -- so sorry about your family. 

I've seen lots of friends also checking in on FB. Was surprised that Lady's Mom (Marj) said on FB that she hadn't even had rain in NC.

Still continuing to pray for everyone.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm in Manhattan and pretty much slepted through the whole storm. We really didnt hear strong winds in our apartment. Lola sure would have woke us up. We didnt loose power either. I think Queens and Staten Island def got hit harder. I have talked to family in both boroughs and they have no power, many downed trees and flooded basements. But I think in a couple days after some clean up we will be Ok. I just hope they get the subway system running soon.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone!
We lost electricity but all else is ok. Just spoke tio Mary Harrigan, she is okay but does not have internet access or phone (lan line). Ke safe!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We fared pretty good here.....I'm home now and not much damage at all.
Actually the nor'easters are worse than what we got last night. They still wont let anyone onto Long Beach Island yet, so my dad and sister are still here.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad to hear you're all okay Any word from Kerry?


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so glad everyone is checking in and doing so well, given the circumstance. Sheil, so sorry to hear about your family. Thank God those boys were sent to warn them.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Here was Battery Park downtown in evacuation area. The river came over the seawall.
Irene Lashes New York Area - Photographs - NYTimes.com


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So good to see everyone's 'check-ins". We fared better than during most 'simple thunderstorms"... LOTS of rain but as to wind, hardly a leaf moving..thank God! 
Ironically just as I was writing this , I heard a 'crack' and see a tree came down over the driveway ( has narrow trunk and no damage to anything)...weird since there is hardly a breeze going on! .. maybe more a very large limb since I heard the crack. I can't see too well from here.. I checked in with neighbors to see how they were faring and tell them about limb ( their tree) and gal asked if I had checked the basement yet. I hadn't. I thought maybe a bit of water in one corner... we had new drain tiles put in around foundation this summer.. but one corner still tends to get a very small leak/dampness. She said they had a lot and they rarely get any! ...so downstairs I went.
OMG! water from one end to the other!..not terribly 'deep' but practically spread from one end to another. I had worked so hard this spring painting from top to bottom and it is all a big mess! 
I just had to take a break from vacuuming so come back to finish this post. The sucking up isn't so bad ( though it seems to seep in as quick as I get rid of some)..hubby giving it a go while I take the break. It's the lifting and emptying the container once it's 'contained".
However!... though we we'll have a lot of work ahead of us, I'm so very grateful that's ALL we have to contend with!
Praying all those who evacuated find their homes in good condition upon return.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

We're ok. Just a power outage. No damage. Praise God!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

harrysmom said:


> What a scary night here! Our power went out with a loud explosion at 3AM and it is still out. The center of our town is absolutely underwater and it will probably be a few days before we have power (thank goodness for 3g so that i can have internet access Lol). The wind is still blowing pretty hard here but the rain has stopped and we're all okay. I hope that everyone else is ok too!
> 
> Hugs. Debbie


Oh Debbie....sounds like your area was one of the worst hit. I'm so glad you're ok.



Mini Pearls Mom said:


> We weathered Irene pretty well too, right near Pat and LBI...lost a favorite tree that might be saved but never did lose power. Landlines are not working suddenly but were earlier?
> 
> However, my daughter and her family were awakened about 1:30 am by 2 teenagers standing in 4' of water outside her home in Bridgewater, NJ (very flood prone area) yelling for them to evacuate. But how? Where? No car...no streets. Well, those boys piggybacked my 2 grands, dd took 30 lb. puppy, sil took bags and they walked to a neighbor's (friend's) house. She called us about 3am to say they were safe but most likely lost everything. These kids can't get a break, can hardly pay their mortgage.. I stayed awake the rest of the night, needless to say.


What a God send! Those teenage boys are truly heroes. I'm so glad everyone is ok but can imagine the heartbreak of all they lost.



The A Team said:


> We fared pretty good here.....I'm home now and not much damage at all.
> Actually the nor'easters are worse than what we got last night. They still wont let anyone onto Long Beach Island yet, so my dad and sister are still here.


Pat I am simply amazed and so thankful that there is no damage to your house. I was truly worried about you and Stan.



Maidto2Maltese said:


> So good to see everyone's 'check-ins". We fared better than during most 'simple thunderstorms"... LOTS of rain but as to wind, hardly a leaf moving..thank God!
> Ironically just as I was writing this , I heard a 'crack' and see a tree came down over the driveway ( has narrow trunk and no damage to anything)...weird since there is hardly a breeze going on! .. maybe more a very large limb since I heard the crack. I can't see too well from here.. I checked in with neighbors to see how they were faring and tell them about limb ( their tree) and gal asked if I had checked the basement yet. I hadn't. I thought maybe a bit of water in one corner... we had new drain tiles put in around foundation this summer.. but one corner still tends to get a very small leak/dampness. She said they had a lot and they rarely get any! ...so downstairs I went.
> OMG! water from one end to the other!..not terribly 'deep' but practically spread from one end to another. I had worked so hard this spring painting from top to bottom and it is all a big mess!
> I just had to take a break from vacuuming so come back to finish this post. The sucking up isn't so bad ( though it seems to seep in as quick as I get rid of some)..hubby giving it a go while I take the break. It's the lifting and emptying the container once it's 'contained".
> ...


Aw I'm sorry. What a mess! Isn't it the way it seems to go? You just fix up the basement and then this.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone heard from Kerry? I'm getting worried.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Terry - so sorry. The beginning of your post sounded so promising. I know it's hard work and you have to make sure there's no mold afterwards. But at least you're okay. :thumbsup:

I sent Kerry an e-mail. I'll let you know if she texts me back.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Anyone heard from Kerry? I'm getting worried.


Kerry is fine. She and Steve and the girls are on their way back to the city right now. She said to thank you for asking about her. I think she'll post something later today.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good. Hoping her house on Long Island is okay. Wondering too about Sophia. Any word from her? I know she has a place here and on the island. Hoping she, her DH, Cassanova and Bijou are okay.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sophia and hubby and babies are fine. They spent the night at the Omini Hotel in Pittsburg, Pa. Glad Kerry is on her way home!! What a few days of worry for everyone.......Glad things will get back to normal!!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

All is fine here, and sunny now. :Sunny Smile:

We just have lots of leaves and small tree limbs down. We never lost power, although it did flicker a couple of times. 

Some parts of Maryland got hit pretty hard from what I keep seeing on TV.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad that everyone is checking in to let us know how they are. Between here and FB, I feel like everyone is pretty much accounted for and all are safe. Prayers have been answers for everyone to make it through a pretty horrible night.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Have been listening to our scanner and I guess we ARE pretty lucky here at our house! Lots of local reports of trees down, power outtages, roads washed out etc. and hearing the sirens going off on a reg basis. 
We got a lot of water 'picked up' ( been using out carpet steamer as our wet vac went kaput)but still seeping in .. the ground is just so darned soaked! ) 
Going to give it a rest for awhile and go back down later. 
I'm go happy to see everyone seems to have fared fairly well!:aktion033: Thank You ,God!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm back in the NY Groove. LOL

The city is totally empty. Just like a holiday.

My house out east should be ok. Supposedly only 3" of rain fell. There's no electricity though. No big deal.

Sorry, Terry. Pat, I'm glad you and your beautiful home are fine. Oh, Debbie. You've been on my mind all day. Sorry, sweetie.
xoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxox

PS I love you all
xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> We weathered Irene pretty well too, right near Pat and LBI...lost a favorite tree that might be saved but never did lose power. Landlines are not working suddenly but were earlier?
> 
> However, my daughter and her family were awakened about 1:30 am by 2 teenagers standing in 4' of water outside her home in Bridgewater, NJ (very flood prone area) yelling for them to evacuate. But how? Where? No car...no streets. Well, those boys piggybacked my 2 grands, dd took 30 lb. puppy, sil took bags and they walked to a neighbor's (friend's) house. She called us about 3am to say they were safe but most likely lost everything. These kids can't get a break, can hardly pay their mortgage.. I stayed awake the rest of the night, needless to say.


I say God was watching out for them, it's so nice to hear about decent teenagers who take time out of their lives to help others, seems we always hear about the bad teenagers. I know my kids are having a hard time getting life started, seems they have one step forward two back.



Maidto2Maltese said:


> So good to see everyone's 'check-ins". We fared better than during most 'simple thunderstorms"... LOTS of rain but as to wind, hardly a leaf moving..thank God!
> Ironically just as I was writing this , I heard a 'crack' and see a tree came down over the driveway ( has narrow trunk and no damage to anything)...weird since there is hardly a breeze going on! .. maybe more a very large limb since I heard the crack. I can't see too well from here.. I checked in with neighbors to see how they were faring and tell them about limb ( their tree) and gal asked if I had checked the basement yet. I hadn't. I thought maybe a bit of water in one corner... we had new drain tiles put in around foundation this summer.. but one corner still tends to get a very small leak/dampness. She said they had a lot and they rarely get any! ...so downstairs I went.
> OMG! water from one end to the other!..not terribly 'deep' but practically spread from one end to another. I had worked so hard this spring painting from top to bottom and it is all a big mess!
> I just had to take a break from vacuuming so come back to finish this post. The sucking up isn't so bad ( though it seems to seep in as quick as I get rid of some)..hubby giving it a go while I take the break. It's the lifting and emptying the container once it's 'contained".
> ...


Oh Terry, I'm so sorry, years ago my basement flooded what a mess:w00t: 



KAG said:


> I'm back in the NY Groove. LOL
> 
> The city is totally empty. Just like a holiday.
> 
> ...


 
Debbie I hope things get better for you and your community. 
Kerry I'm soooooooo glad your home safe and sound, give those precious girls loves from awntie

I'll be checkin this thread all day I am so thankful to God things could have been alot worse


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

KAG said:


> I'm back in the NY Groove. LOL
> 
> The city is totally empty. Just like a holiday.
> 
> ...


So, Kerry ... how about the leak in the ceiling skylight last night? I still can't believe that happened to you in the middle of the night. Bless your heart ... you didn't even wake anybody up ... just took care of it by yourself. :tender:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Still waiting in the worst of it - lots of power outages in our county - over 30,000 but we still have power


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Still waiting in the worst of it - lots of power outages in our county - over 30,000 but we still have power


Prayers continue, Erin, that the storm will soon be over for all of you. I hope the power continues to stay on for you. 

Please give Hunter some tummy rubs and kisses from me. And, love and hugs, for you. :wub::wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Still waiting in the worst of it - lots of power outages in our county - over 30,000 but we still have power


So amazing how many people in so many different states are dealing with the same storm. Hope it's over for you really soon Erin.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Storm is now in southern NH and moving NE so hopefully we will get hit soon and then it will be over with. This is the SLOWEST storm EVER and not that we want any damage but I would rather deal with it in the daylight than at night.

Thanks Crystal and Marie - I think we are going to be just fine.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Erin - hope it does go by quickly.rayer: It moved so slowly up the coast -14mph. It sped up hear here to 25mph which helped. Don't know what it's doing now. I do have to say that we're getting the worst winds of the whole storm now with the back end.:w00t: Very deceiving because it seemed like it was over. It's been blowing like mad for about 4 or 5 hours now No rain but wind. Stay safe and have a harness on Hunter just in case. Just saw it's moving at 26mph.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so glad that people have been checking in.

Pat, so glad that your house is okay. Kerry, glad to hear from you too. Hugs to you both.

Terry, as soon as the power comes back on I'll be joining you in cleaning up. Hugs!

Erin, i hope you get the storm soon too. Dealing with it at night was scary.

Edith, i hope that you have power back by now.

Also glad to hear that Liza, Sue, Carina, Diana, Sheil, Sophia, Jill, Marie, and all the other east coasters are okay.

I've spoken to Mary several times today and she's okay, too. She's having some issues with her internet connection, though, so she may not post right away.


We still have no power and we're still getting 45 mph winds, although the rain has stopped. We have some water in our basement, but I know that it could be a lot worse. Some people in my town got 5 feet of water in their homes, so I!m grateful that we were spared that. 

Stay safe everyone,
Hugs.
Debbie
I hope that everyone has a good night tonight... I know that I will.

Hugs, Debbie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Man is it windy here!!!! While I was thinking of putting the lawn furniture back out, a gust of wind came up and broke one of my arbors in half!!!! The rain has stopped though and the sun is out now :aktion033:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> So good to see everyone's 'check-ins". We fared better than during most 'simple thunderstorms"... LOTS of rain but as to wind, hardly a leaf moving..thank God!
> Ironically just as I was writing this , I heard a 'crack' and see a tree came down over the driveway ( has narrow trunk and no damage to anything)...weird since there is hardly a breeze going on! .. maybe more a very large limb since I heard the crack. I can't see too well from here.. I checked in with neighbors to see how they were faring and tell them about limb ( their tree) and gal asked if I had checked the basement yet. I hadn't. I thought maybe a bit of water in one corner... we had new drain tiles put in around foundation this summer.. but one corner still tends to get a very small leak/dampness. She said they had a lot and they rarely get any! ...so downstairs I went.
> OMG! water from one end to the other!..not terribly 'deep' but practically spread from one end to another. I had worked so hard this spring painting from top to bottom and it is all a big mess!
> I just had to take a break from vacuuming so come back to finish this post. The sucking up isn't so bad ( though it seems to seep in as quick as I get rid of some)..hubby giving it a go while I take the break. It's the lifting and emptying the container once it's 'contained".
> ...


 
oh that's a shame after all your painting, I know carrying those heavy buckets is alot of work. I hope everything goes smoothly as it can with your clean up.



and Sheil...how frightening for your family and what a challenge they now have, but thankfully they are safe.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> We weathered Irene pretty well too, right near Pat and LBI...lost a favorite tree that might be saved but never did lose power. Landlines are not working suddenly but were earlier?
> 
> However, my daughter and her family were awakened about 1:30 am by 2 teenagers standing in 4' of water outside her home in Bridgewater, NJ (very flood prone area) yelling for them to evacuate. But how? Where? No car...no streets. Well, those boys piggybacked my 2 grands, dd took 30 lb. puppy, sil took bags and they walked to a neighbor's (friend's) house. She called us about 3am to say they were safe but most likely lost everything. These kids can't get a break, can hardly pay their mortgage.. I stayed awake the rest of the night, needless to say.


Sheil - how is your daughter and her family today? Did the water recede at all? Was she able to get in? Still sending prayers their way.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Has anyone heard from Leslie? Moxie's Mom.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes, Kerry. Leslie's up in CT and she's fine but doesn't have power. There were a few trees down right near her and you could see the electrical lines (or some transformer kind of thing) on the ground.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

No internet, no cable tv, no landline phone ... so I spent the day ironing. Ugghhh! I lost internet just after posting here this morning, picked up the phone and no dial tone. Went down to the basement to check for water and smelled something not right, like wires that shorted ou coming from the corner where the circuit breaker box and fios box is. Found water dripping out of the circuit breaker box. Unplugged fios box. All seemed fine after that. Called a couple of friends looking for recommendations for an electrician. Called him about 7:00 hoping that maybe he'd come out in the morning. Told him I had to go to work but could go in late. I just wasn't comfortable leaving my dogs in the house alone without knowing if I had a safety issue. He was at my house 30 minutes later.  no safety issue, he'll be back tomorrow and my petsitter will let him in. Once the electrical piece is fixed then I will call Verizon to get fios up and running. Oh CRAP!!! Just lost power! Now it's gonna be a long night checking the sump hole so the basement doesn't flood. I knew this was going way too smoothly!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> No internet, no cable tv, no landline phone ... so I spent the day ironing. Ugghhh! I lost internet just after posting here this morning, picked up the phone and no dial tone. Went down to the basement to check for water and smelled something not right, like wires that shorted ou coming from the corner where the circuit breaker box and fios box is. Found water dripping out of the circuit breaker box. Unplugged fios box. All seemed fine after that. Called a couple of friends looking for recommendations for an electrician. Called him about 7:00 hoping that maybe he'd come out in the morning. Told him I had to go to work but could go in late. I just wasn't comfortable leaving my dogs in the house alone without knowing if I had a safety issue. He was at my house 30 minutes later.  no safety issue, he'll be back tomorrow and my petsitter will let him in. Once the electrical piece is fixed then I will call Verizon to get fios up and running. Oh CRAP!!! Just lost power! Now it's gonna be a long night checking the sump hole so the basement doesn't flood. I knew this was going way too smoothly!


Oh no, Mary. Can't believe you lost power just now And also can't believe you ironed. :blink::smstarz::wacko1: If I had a day without internet and phone the last place you'd see me is pushing an iron, in a hurricane no less. Glad you got a speedy electrician. That's a real blessing. I hope power comes back and that you don't have to be up all night worrying about the basement. This storm has been really stressful for so many but as long as we're all alright. As if it wasn't bad enough here in the tri state area, upstate and Vermont is having horrible flooding. I hope things are better to the east. Check back in when you can. :hugging:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Mary,

Glad it isn't a safety issue. Hope your power comes back soon and you have a oeaceful night.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes Mary. You too, Deb. Thanks Sue, about Leslie. I figured she lost power. No power out east yet. My poor sister in law had us 5 this morning, and her daughter, son in law and their 3 boys under 5 yrs old. Yikes.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, no Mary! I cannot believe you were ironing! I swear, I was just telling Felix today that I wonder how many people still iron. I don't even remember how the subject came up. LOL Long, long ago ... when I was married to someone else, everything that was laundered, was ironed. Including the ex's underware! :w00t: Oh, yes. Now if I want something to be wrinkle free ... I use our little steamer. Works perfectly every time. 

Mary, I couldn't help but laugh when you said ... "Oh, CRAP!!!" Although I have never met you in person ... it just doesn't sound like you.:HistericalSmiley: However, I would have said the same thing if the power went out. :yes:

I'm so glad you were able to get in an electrician and have things checked out. 

I pray that the night goes quickly for you. And that there are no floods in your house. I hope all is okay for you tomorrow and that the sun comes out and shines for you.

You wil be in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs.:wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am so happy to hear that everyone is safe.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, no Mary! I cannot believe you were ironing! I swear, I was just telling Felix today that I wonder how many people still iron. I don't even remember how the subject came up. LOL Long, long ago ... when I was married to someone else, everything that was laundered, was ironed. Including the ex's underware! :w00t: Oh, yes. Now if I want something to be wrinkle free ... I use our little steamer. Works perfectly every time.
> 
> *Mary, I couldn't help but laugh when you said ... "Oh, CRAP!!!" Although I have never met you in person ... it just doesn't sound like you.:HistericalSmiley: However, I would have said the same thing if the power went out. :yes*:
> 
> ...


Marie -- you just have to imagine "Oh crap" with a Boston accent. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: You know I love you Mary


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Sheil - how is your daughter and her family today? Did the water recede at all? Was she able to get in? Still sending prayers their way.


Thanks so much for your concern, Sue!

Dd and her family will be living with her wonderful inlaws indefinitely. They don't live too too far from her home (we do). Dealing with no flood insurance, the start of a new school year for dd and kids (she's a teacher). THEY ARE SAFE and I'm aware of all that's ahead of them - they're not, and that's a good thing! So, for most, Irene's gone and over, but not for my daughter and her family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mini Pearls Mom said:


> Thanks so much for your concern, Sue!
> 
> Dd and her family will be living with her wonderful inlaws indefinitely. They don't live too too far from her home (we do). Dealing with no flood insurance, the start of a new school year for dd and kids (she's a teacher). THEY ARE SAFE and I'm aware of all that's ahead of them - they're not, and that's a good thing! So, for most, Irene's gone and over, but not for my daughter and her family.


Sheil - I'm so sorry but at least they have a roof over their heads at her in-laws. It will be a long road back but this is a good leg up to continue their lives. Keep us posted about them.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sheil, so very sorry about your 'kids' devestation! Though I know you and they are very grateful they are all safe... they have a hard road ahead just the same. Will pray all goes well for them!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Absolutely gorgeous cloudless blue skies this morning. Still no power but no flood in the basement either! Took forever to get to work (22 miles of lovely country roads) because of all the detours caused by downed trees. The first blocked road was the one I live on so I'm hoping the tree crew and electric crew were already at work and that I'll come home tonight to electricity.

Debbie, Terri and everyone dealing with flooding -- hoping and praying you have your water situations under control. Kerry, Debbie and everyone dealing with power loss -- praying that it's restored today. Pat and anyone else dealing with a Gloomy Grumpy Gus, grab a dog or 4 and go outside and enjoy the sun!

Has Tammi sent any updates? I hope she's okay and have been praying for her husband's safety all weekend, too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Absolutely gorgeous cloudless blue skies this morning. Still no power but no flood in the basement either! Took forever to get to work (22 miles of lovely country roads) because of all the detours caused by downed trees. The first blocked road was the one I live on so I'm hoping the tree crew and electric crew were already at work and that I'll come home tonight to electricity.
> 
> Debbie, Terri and everyone dealing with flooding -- hoping and praying you have your water situations under control. Kerry, Debbie and everyone dealing with power loss -- praying that it's restored today. Pat and anyone else dealing with a Gloomy Grumpy Gus, grab a dog or 4 and go outside and enjoy the sun!
> 
> Has Tammi sent any updates? I hope she's okay and have been praying for her husband's safety all weekend, too.


Tammy's fine at last call as is her hubby. I think her place is fine, but there was flooding on the road near her from flooded reservoir. But she's been posting on FB. Glad you're basically doing fine and hope for power.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Glad you all are ok after this ordeal. There is a friend on FB who is stranded in her house. The bridge going to their property washed away and there is no way out now. We hope they get help soon.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Am thinking about Lynda, her husband and her four little dolls. I don't recall seeing a post by her here. Has anyone heard from her? Not sure how Rhode Island fared.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm still praying, what a ordeal:w00t: we had high winds last night, crazy, my internet was down for a time, actually got alot done around the house lol


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, Janine. That's so scary. Reminds me of Katrina. I pray all goes well soon for that person. 

Glad to hear Tammy's ok. Thinking about Lynda. How about Alice? 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxo


I can't believe they didn't delay the Stock Market opening this morning.
xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I spoke with Lynda yesterday. They were all doing fine at that point.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

MaryH said:


> I spoke with Lynda yesterday. They were all doing fine at that point.



Aww, that's awesome.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoox


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Called Verizon this morning. They will be out Friday afternoon to get my fios connection back. Until then, I may only be checking SM during the day. It drains too much out of my cell phone and I have no electricity to keep that phone charged. And speaking of electricity, I just talked to my neighbor. Latest update on restoring power is that we may be another 2 days without. So glad I did all that laundry and ironing! :aktion033:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

MaryH said:


> Called Verizon this morning. They will be out Friday afternoon to get my fios connection back. Until then, I may only be checking SM during the day. It drains too much out of my cell phone and I have no electricity to keep that phone charged. And speaking of electricity, I just talked to my neighbor. Latest update on restoring power is that we may be another 2 days without. So glad I did all that laundry and ironing! :aktion033:


Just getting Verizon on the phone is a win, Mary!! I hope the days fly by for you.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxox

There's power lines down on the 2 streets that take us to our house. They're closed, of course. First thing Stan, er, I mean Steve says is "what about Labor Day weekend?" Ugh, men!!! LOL
xoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Power was just restored here in CT & all of us survived Irene. Power to the house went out 6am yesterday. We missed most of the major storm, but certainly heard it! When there is power loss the sumppump ceases to operate & as much as we did prepare our plan B failed...hooking up a car battery, hose system & even hand pumping. So as the hurricane arrived we were working very hard in the basement to save it from flooding. The rain was very intense outdoors & it was filling up every 10 seconds. Don't know how we did it & how my body held out but for 6.5 hrs we scooped the water out with empty cool whip containers, filled a larger pail & then carried it outdoors. By the time the storm had passed, my neighbor then came to the rescue with a generator which up until 1 hr ago we were both sharing to help drain the sumppumps. Today I actually found a generator to purchase at Home Depot. As soon as it arrived home & we filled it with gas...the power came back on. But no complaints, I will never need a cool whip container again.

We are very thankful for our neighbors help & as we look around today only 1 big tree fell, Zoey is still nervous but safe & healthy. There are still many homes without electricity & powerlines down. There are many in CT who suffered tremendous loss especially beach front homes who lost everything from the storm. Our minor inconvenience is nothing compared to theirs. Time for a hot shower & a glass of wine that I don't have to use a candle to find. Glad to hear others did well too!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> Just getting Verizon on the phone is a win, Mary!! I hope the days fly by for you.
> xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxox
> 
> There's power lines down on the 2 streets that take us to our house. They're closed, of course. *First thing Stan, er, I mean Steve says is "what about Labor Day weekend?"** Ugh, men!!! * LOL
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxo





ann80 said:


> Power was just restored here in CT & all of us survived Irene. Power to the house went out 6am yesterday. We missed most of the major storm, but certainly heard it! When there is power loss the sumppump ceases to operate & as much as we did prepare our plan B failed...hooking up a car battery, hose system & even hand pumping. So as the hurricane arrived we were working very hard in the basement to save it from flooding. The rain was very intense outdoors & it was filling up every 10 seconds. Don't know how we did it & how my body held out but for 6.5 hrs we scooped the water out with empty cool whip containers, filled a larger pail & then carried it outdoors. By the time the storm had passed, my neighbor then came to the rescue with a generator which up until 1 hr ago we were both sharing to help drain the sumppumps. Today I actually found a generator to purchase at Home Depot. As soon as it arrived home & we filled it with gas...the power came back on. But no complaints, I will never need a cool whip container again.
> 
> We are very thankful for our neighbors help & as we look around today only 1 big tree fell, Zoey is still nervous but safe & healthy. There are still many homes without electricity & powerlines down. There are many in CT who suffered tremendous loss especially beach front homes who lost everything from the storm. Our minor inconvenience is nothing compared to theirs. Time for a hot shower & a glass of wine that I don't have to use a candle to find. Glad to hear others did well too!


Ann - that sounds so horrendous. With cool whip containers?? That's like using a thimble to drain a bathtub. :new_shocked: You should immediately schedule a massage for two days from now because I'm sure you'll need it. Glad that all in all things are okay. Poor Zoey - she must not have known what was going on. Why's mom keep bringing me bowls of water from the basement?? :blink: Glad you got a generator. Good to have. When I moved to VT after 9/11 for a year, friends up there said to expect a romantic Christmas or Valentine's Day present of a generator. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:I think Jim knew not to walk in the door with one and luckily we didn't need it.:huh:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Been keeping up with everyone's updates - so glad to have this thread to catch up with everyone.

One of the best purchases we ever made was a generator - that and the portable ac unit. Wish we could afford to have one of those whole house natural gas generators installed. 

Linda



ann80 said:


> Power was just restored here in CT & all of us survived Irene. Power to the house went out 6am yesterday. We missed most of the major storm, but certainly heard it! When there is power loss the sumppump ceases to operate & as much as we did prepare our plan B failed...hooking up a car battery, hose system & even hand pumping. So as the hurricane arrived we were working very hard in the basement to save it from flooding. The rain was very intense outdoors & it was filling up every 10 seconds. Don't know how we did it & how my body held out but for 6.5 hrs we scooped the water out with empty cool whip containers, filled a larger pail & then carried it outdoors. By the time the storm had passed, my neighbor then came to the rescue with a generator which up until 1 hr ago we were both sharing to help drain the sumppumps. Today I actually found a generator to purchase at Home Depot. As soon as it arrived home & we filled it with gas...the power came back on. But no complaints, I will never need a cool whip container again.
> 
> We are very thankful for our neighbors help & as we look around today only 1 big tree fell, Zoey is still nervous but safe & healthy. There are still many homes without electricity & powerlines down. There are many in CT who suffered tremendous loss especially beach front homes who lost everything from the storm. Our minor inconvenience is nothing compared to theirs. Time for a hot shower & a glass of wine that I don't have to use a candle to find. Glad to hear others did well too!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

The A Team said:


> We fared pretty good here.....I'm home now and not much damage at all.
> Actually the nor'easters are worse than what we got last night. They still wont let anyone onto Long Beach Island yet, so my dad and sister are still here.


Ah nor'easters, I just heard Theresa on Real Housewives of NJ refer to them as Norwegians. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I don't know who is more obnoxious, Theresa, her husband, or me for watching them. So glad you and everyone else have weathered the storm!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow Ann I can't even imagine. You will be so glad you have a generator, if something happens again you will be prepared. DH and I were talking this afternoon about filling the motorhome with non parishable foods and preparing, we will be using it for the winter months but from now we will keep a full tank of gas and it will be prepared. I wish I could have offered my motorhome to someone who is without electricity.
I was praying last night for everyone and their babies, by the way how did your babies do during the storm?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I wish you could all see the desks of my co-workers and me right now. Every available USB port and electrical plug is in use charging cell phones, personal laptops, tablets, e-readers and rechargeable battery packs. Reliving "Little House On The Prairie" is getting kinda old and so are dinners by candlelight! After the power went Sunday night I spent about 4 hours bailing the water out of my sump hole (using a coffee can and buckets) and when I couldn't lift one more bucket I decided to go to bed and leave the water in God's hands. He was good to me ... no water in the basement yesterday morning. My petsitter neighbor came over, let the electrician in, and hooked up my generator to the pump to drain as much out of the sump hole as possible. Then brought the generator over to his house to hook up to their refrigerator. Now I have a place to keep the cream for my coffee ... if only I had an old fashioned stovetop percolator! I have natural gas stove and hot water tank and town water/sewer so I can cook on the stovetop, wash dishes in hot water, flush toilets, and take a hot shower. And no property damage. God is good ... and I'm glad I got all that laundry and ironing done ahead of time! The dogs seem to be taking it all in stride but wondering why they have to go to bed so early!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary, yes things could be a lot worse but I know what a pain it is to be without electric for days. We've had it in VT and it's an all electric house.:smpullhair: Never forget the snow we melted in a pot in the fireplace and I just forgot how hot it would be and burned my fingers when I grabbed the handles at the side.:new_shocked: At least where you work has power so you can recharge. You've got a great petsitter I have to say. Can you buy one of those coffee pots? do they make them anymore? Or you could use one of those coffee presses where you just pour hot water over the grinds or tea leaves. I love them. :thumbsup: Future purchases. Hope you get power back soon and happy the fluffs aren't bothered by it. I know - when you don't have power you just go to sleep because there's nothing to do. And I guess the ironing was worthwhile.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Mary we had one of those 'old-fashioned' perculators we used when going to lake and cooked over campfire. I kept it for the longest time then decided we don't do that stuff anymore and got rid of it. 
Before we got generator and lost power I used it on our gas-grille for my coffee ( I simply can't function without my coffee! ) When I no longer had the perculator, I used an old pot on gas grille for heating water then used a funnel with coffee filter over a mug to make my 'drip' coffee. ( desperate times call for desperate measures LOL ) 

I think we're finished sopping up water in the basement... still some 'dampness' so have door open, fans blowing in hopes it will finish drying out. Thankfully only had to toss a few things that got soaked and managed to salvage the rest by towel drying or putting outside in the sun. 
Really unbeliveable just how much water and how far it spread. This is after having all new drain tiles put in around the foundation this early summer!! 

This Lyme, though really impaired my body to do as I would normally have done without much affect other than being tired. Now I feel like have been run over by a truck. Even after laying down... I can hardly move when first arising...every part from head to toe hurts. Think I'll have to go back to drs as I don't think we took care of it. I seem to be progressively more debilated not better. I dread it because the meds were starting to not agree with my gastro tract. Oh well.... I'll live...if for no other reason than to spite everyone LOL . :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Mary we had one of those 'old-fashioned' perculators we used when going to lake and cooked over campfire. I kept it for the longest time then decided we don't do that stuff anymore and got rid of it.
> Before we got generator and lost power I used it on our gas-grille for my coffee ( I simply can't function without my coffee! ) When I no longer had the perculator, I used an old pot on gas grille for heating water then used a funnel with coffee filter over a mug to make my 'drip' coffee. ( desperate times call for desperate measures LOL )
> 
> I think we're finished sopping up water in the basement... still some 'dampness' so have door open, fans blowing in hopes it will finish drying out. Thankfully only had to toss a few things that got soaked and managed to salvage the rest by towel drying or putting outside in the sun.
> ...


Terry - I'm so sorry. Lyme disease can be really devastating. I know a few people who got it in the earlier days when there wasn't as much awareness and didn't get help for months and they were in such bad shape. I would go back to the doctor just to check what's going on though I do have to say that nowadays when I do something with a ton of exertion or even that's extremely stressful, I feel like I've been hit by a truck. :w00t: And don't have Lyme. I'm figuring for me it's age and I don't like it one bit.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Just checking in and glad to hear that everyone is doing well. I don't have room for complaint (but maybe I will lodge mine anyways)....I HATE GENERATORS!!! We have a weird road where both my neighbors are out of power but myself and the family across the street have it (his neighbors are both out as well). Last night was tough with LOUD generators going on either side of us and across the street. They are saying our road might not get power until Friday. I feel terrible for these families and especially the kids since school is in session and as there is power to school everyone had to start today!


----------



## cleterdog (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers going out for all of you hit by Irene and hoping that the damage is minimal for you.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Sue...how is your property in VT? We have family in Burlington & Bennington...the towns are bad with flooding.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

ann80 said:


> Sue...how is your property in VT? We have family in Burlington & Bennington...the towns are bad with flooding.


Thanks, Ann for asking - Bennington is about 25 miles from us and we pass it to get to the house. Our caretaker told us finally today that the house is okay but I want to see it with my own eyes tonight. Here is video of our little town, Bondville where our post office is: 



And this is the road we take near us: 



We're hoping we can get to the house this weekend, the way that we normally travel. We had lost power and phone but they're back on. 
:smcry:It's just heartbreaking seeing the state we call our second home under such siege and people being trapped and suffering. :smcry:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sue, don't know if this is of any help to you but thought I'd pass this site for road closures in Vermont



Vermont Agency of Transportation Traveler Information


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Sue, don't know if this is of any help to you but thought I'd pass this site for road closures in Vermont
> 
> 
> 
> Vermont Agency of Transportation Traveler Information


Almost had a heart attack when I saw that map and all the red on it.:w00t: But it really is a help. One of the places near us says it will be fixed by NOVEMBER!:smscare2: We should be able to get to our house though the roads near us will be a mess espeically if we try to head at all east, even a couple of miles. Just saw a piece on CBS Evening News at how they're digging in to fix things and they were in Jamaica with big earth movers. I think they said 14 communities in Vermont are completely cut off and don't have a fresh water supply. My heart just sinks looking at the devastation and broken earth.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Just want all of you affected by Irene to know that we're still thinking of you and praying that things are cleaned up and returning to normal as soon as possible. I'm heartbroken at all the damage and hope that you all stay safe! Hugs to you all!

Oh, and everyone I work with sends a warm greeting to the "Spoiled Maltese Ladies!" They are thinking of you as well!


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Sue very scarey stuff but glad your VT home remained intact. Thanks for the road updates, really helpful in future traveling. Certainly looks like the wrath from Irene has toched all of us one way or another. Peace to all.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm starting to lose my patience and my sense of humor. Latest update is for Friday. The dogs aren't liking this any more than me and have that look on their faces like "why won't you turn on the lights and play with us?" And one just came into season which means the others will soon follow. Thankfully the nights are cooling down so at least I can fall asleep at 9:30 when I go to bed for lack of anything better to do while living in the DARK AGES!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

MaryH said:


> I'm starting to lose my patience and my sense of humor. Latest update is for Friday. The dogs aren't liking this any more than me and have that look on their faces like "why won't you turn on the lights and play with us?" And one just came into season which means the others will soon follow. Thankfully the nights are cooling down so at least I can fall asleep at 9:30 when I go to bed for lack of anything better to do while living in the DARK AGES!


Mary,

Sorry to hear that you don't have power yet. We don"t either. We got a letter today that told us that power will be restored on Friday starting at 7AM. The same letter talked about having licensed contractors check furnaces, hot water heaters, etc. If the basement was flooded. Then the letter went on to say if you need any work done in your basement because it flooded you stil need permits. I understand that the town wants people to be safe and to have their repairs done right, but do they have to charge for permits in this case? I think that really stinks.

I hope that we both get our power back soon, Mary!

Hugs.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maryh said:


> i'm starting to lose my patience and my sense of humor. Latest update is for friday. The dogs aren't liking this any more than me and have that look on their faces like "why won't you turn on the lights and play with us?" and one just came into season which means the others will soon follow. Thankfully the nights are cooling down so at least i can fall asleep at 9:30 when i go to bed for lack of anything better to do while living in the dark ages!


((((((((((((((((( Mary )))))))))))))))))


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

harrysmom said:


> Mary,
> 
> Sorry to hear that you don't have power yet. We don"t either. We got a letter today that told us that power will be restored on Friday starting at 7AM. The same letter talked about having licensed contractors check furnaces, hot water heaters, etc. If the basement was flooded. Then the letter went on to say if you need any work done in your basement because it flooded you stil need permits. I understand that the town wants people to be safe and to have their repairs done right, but do they have to charge for permits in this case? I think that really stinks.
> 
> ...


That really does suck!! Beat you all while you're down? :angry: I'm so relieved to hear from you. I started getting really worried - have been working most of the day and still screening and suddenly realized I didn't see you post, Deb. Hope you're all okay. You must be so weary from all this as Mary is. Hoping Friday is the indeed an "enlightening" day. :grouphug:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Debbie, praying that you get power back SOON!! Yesterday's National Grid Outage Update said our anticipated restoration time was Friday, 12:00 a.m. So that meant midnight tonight. I was psyched, thinking I'd get home tonight and there'd be power. WRONG!! National Grid updated their site today and are now saying Friday, 11:45 p.m. I called my neighbors to see if they had seen any National Grid trucks. Not a one, but the Red Cross did stop at all our houses asking if we needed food, water, medical care, etc. And told my neighbor that National Grid told them that our area would probably be out until at least Sunday. I'm getting a WINDMILL!!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

MaryH said:


> Debbie, praying that you get power back SOON!! Yesterday's National Grid Outage Update said our anticipated restoration time was Friday, 12:00 a.m. So that meant midnight tonight. I was psyched, thinking I'd get home tonight and there'd be power. WRONG!! National Grid updated their site today and are now saying Friday, 11:45 p.m. I called my neighbors to see if they had seen any National Grid trucks. Not a one, but the Red Cross did stop at all our houses asking if we needed food, water, medical care, etc. And told my neighbor that National Grid told them that our area would probably be out until at least Sunday. I'm getting a WINDMILL!!!!!


Hey you, we are still Thursday !! So it's going to be only TONIGHT !!!! and if their latest forecast is true, you will have to wait until TOMORROW 11:45 PM. There was now way to come home to power. You are a day in advance of them. 
View attachment 97090

here are some Windmills for you !


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> That really does suck!! Beat you all while you're down? :angry: I'm so relieved to hear from you. I started getting really worried - have been working most of the day and still screening and suddenly realized I didn't see you post, Deb. Hope you're all okay. You must be so weary from all this as Mary is. Hoping Friday is the indeed an "enlightening" day. :grouphug:


We got an updated notice today that said that all permit fees would be waived.... Guess enough people complained. According to the new notice they still think power will be on tomorrow morning. Praying that it is.



MaryH said:


> Debbie, praying that you get power back SOON!! Yesterday's National Grid Outage Update said our anticipated restoration time was Friday, 12:00 a.m. So that meant midnight tonight. I was psyched, thinking I'd get home tonight and there'd be power. WRONG!! National Grid
> updated their site today and are now saying Friday, 11:45 p.m. I called my neighbors to see if they had seen any National Grid trucks. Not a one, but the
> Red Cross did stop at all our houses asking if we needed food, water, medical
> care, etc. And told my neighbor that National Grid told them that our area
> would probably be out until at least Sunday. I'm getting a WINDMILL!!!!!


Mary, I was thinking solar power, lol. I hope that your power comes back sooner than Sunday. Thinking of you.

Hugs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Debbie, praying that you get power back SOON!! Yesterday's National Grid Outage Update said our anticipated restoration time was Friday, 12:00 a.m. So that meant midnight tonight. I was psyched, thinking I'd get home tonight and there'd be power. WRONG!! National Grid updated their site today and are now saying Friday, 11:45 p.m. I called my neighbors to see if they had seen any National Grid trucks. Not a one, but the Red Cross did stop at all our houses asking if we needed food, water, medical care, etc. And told my neighbor that National Grid told them that our area would probably be out until at least Sunday. I'm getting a WINDMILL!!!!!


Ugh - I feel so badly for you guys.:smcry: I think you all needed to tell the Red Cross you need generators!! National Grid Outage map,eh? A bunch of guys probably set up a calendar and throw darts at it and wherever they land, that's when they say power will be back. :angry:
Funny you mentioned a windmill, Mary. My editor who also has had no power since Sunday, has solar panels on his house-- but I guess they need some current to translate the solar heat to electric so ironically, even with them, he has no power. :w00t:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sue, I have a generator but would feel awful taking it back from my neighbors now. I used it to run my sump pump until the water was down to a level that pretty much insured no flooding in my basement. Then I told my neighbors to take it to run their refrigerator. I'm stopping over there as soon as I get home tonight because a running refrigerator means COLD BEER and I need one or more right now!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> My editor who also has had no power since Sunday, has solar panels on his house-- but I guess they need some current to translate the solar heat to electric so ironically, even with them, he has no power.


The problem is that if you are not using the electricity you produce you cannot store it at your place and it goes to the electric company who pays you back or gives you credit for it. When there is an outage at the power company there is a safety that stops your panels to produce because the excess cannot flow to the power company (or something like this).


----------

